# Tax Credit Query For Self-Employed



## gilboy (6 Jun 2009)

Hi

I am using the ROS Offline application for completing my tax return for 2008.I am a little confused as when I go to the Personal Tax Credits Page it says my tax credit is 3660. I expected this figure to be 1830 as self employed people don't get the 1830 PAYE tax credit. I am married and am jointly assessed.

Thanks


----------



## papervalue (6 Jun 2009)

gilboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am using the ROS Offline application for completing my tax return for 2008.I am a little confused as when I go to the Personal Tax Credits Page it says my tax credit is 3660. I expected this figure to be 1830 as self employed people don't get the 1830 PAYE tax credit. I am married and am jointly assessed.
> 
> Thanks


 
They are two seprate credits. Look at computation figure and only one of them should come up.

that is right, a married person would give the married personal credit of 3660.

the paye credit is 1830, and is got by hitting separate button.(paye employment only)

normal paye employee married would have paye personal 3660 plus paye husband 1830 and paye wife 1830 if both working


----------



## gilboy (6 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the response papervalue

Still a little confused unfortunately. My wife is PAYE and hence for 2008 she would have had tax credits of 3660(personal tax credit + PAYE tax credit)

It was my understanding that for self-employed people, they only had the personal tax credit(i.e. no PAYE tax credit), hence their tax credit amounted to 1830.

So still a little confused as to why I am getting 3660 in light of the fact that my wife would have had her own 3660 of tax credits for 2008

THanks


----------



## papervalue (6 Jun 2009)

gilboy said:


> Thanks for the response papervalue
> 
> Still a little confused unfortunately. My wife is PAYE and hence for 2008 she would have had tax credits of 3660(personal tax credit + PAYE tax credit)
> 
> ...


 
Married credit €3660( Counts both husband and wife together) €1830*2
Paye Credit- Tick box for wife only €1830
no paye credit for self employed

works out with same tax bill


----------



## gilboy (8 Jun 2009)

> Married credit €3660( Counts both husband and wife together) €1830*2


My wife is PAYE and got her 3660(personal + paye) tax credits for 2008 already.

Hence, I cannot understand how they would be allocating an extra 1830 to me for a tax credit that has already been used by my wife. Therefore I would expect my tax credit to be 1830.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jun 2009)

Look at the calculation summary. ROS should be granting
- Married tax credit 3660 ( 1830 self+ 1830 spouse)
- PAYE tax credit 1830 (spouse)

The tax credits for self and spouse ALL show on ROS when you are jointly assessed. Remember you must enter your and her income if you are on joint assessment. You also enter her tax paid. If her tax is in order, ultimately the ROS result will be your tax/prsi/levies.


----------



## gilboy (8 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the reply Graham

In the ROS offline application it does not at any point ask for the income of your spouse. My wife is PAYE. I elect to be jointly assessed and there is nowhere to specify her PAYE income for 2008.

From my understanding they would have to check my wifes income etc when they are processing my form 11, otherwise not sure how they would know what tax credits she has used etc. 

This goes back to my original point. If we are jointly assessed, my wife is PAYE and I am self employed we are entitled collectively to 5490 tax credits (1830 * 3) + service charges etc. On the ROS calculation page they calculate my tax liability for 2008 whilst given me a 3660 tax credit. I think this is wrong since my wife would have already used 3660 against her PAYE income for 2008 hence only 1830 left in the pot.

Perphaps it is the case that the liability figure produced in the ROS Offline application is only a guide figure and not intended to be 100% accurate. Then when you submit your form 11 and they process it they may post you out a different amount owed, likely?

Thanks


----------



## papervalue (8 Jun 2009)

gilboy said:


> Thanks for the reply Graham
> 
> In the ROS offline application it does not at any point ask for the income of your spouse. My wife is PAYE. I elect to be jointly assessed and there is nowhere to specify her PAYE income for 2008.
> 
> ...


 
1. Go to Button for paye/bik/pensions- Click this and paye employments comes up, put in gross for wife for 2008.

2. further down the page see paye deducted-put in amount of paye deducted per 08 p60.

3. find personal tax credits button-hit for spouse.


Once all the above are done calulate tax and credits will balance out.


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Jun 2009)

Are you jointly assessed for tax? If you are and specify joint assessment ( on the initial screen where you input names etc.)  then PAYE income of spouse CAN and MUST be selected. This is where I believe you are going wrong. 

When you file on ROS it is WYSIWYG. 100%


----------



## gilboy (8 Jun 2009)

Doooohhh!

Sorry folks I see it now. Apologies for not noticing earlier from original replies

Thanks very much for the help on this


----------

